# Grey Tank



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Been gone for a while thought I'd check in with a question. Last year on one trip the grey tank really stunk. You could smeel it inside and out. No dump where we were so just had to kind of deal with it for a few days. When we got home I flushed it out multiple times but it still smelled. We are very carefull about not putting food down there and wipe dishes pots etc as clean as well can get them before washing. Finally put some blue stuff in and let it sit over night then flushed it again twice. Not sure if that was the right thing to do. That seemed to cure the problem. Haven't used the trailer for about 4 months. Last weekend we took a short trip to the beach on Sunday. As soon as we washed a few dishes the smell was back again. What's the best way to fix this. I was thinking of using the old standby, bleach. Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I actually put a tornado flusher in my grey tank. I also use this stuff. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...r-control/19974

It gets build up in it too. Try filling the grey tank with some water and pour a bunch of this stuff in the tank enroute to camp on a hot day and dump when you get their, see if that helps.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I had the same problem. I use Camco TST MAX Granuals in the grey and black tanks. I put a little down each of the drains in the sinks and bath tub. Works great.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I always have put a splash of blue stuff and calgon in the grey tank when I am setting up the black tank. So far we haven't had any smell problems, perhaps this will help you keep the problem away after you get rid of the smell.

Micah


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

The last time I went to camping world to get some of the green packets one of the salesladies turned me on to this stuff in packets from Valterra called RV-trine. It's an enzyme and loves to eat up nasty smellin stuff. They smell like citrus and react kinda like alka-seltzer when they hit the water. I put a little water in toilet drop it in and it bubbles up to top and cleans bowl nicely. It works just as well on the gray tank. I put about a teaspoon in the sink drains at night and have no problems. My experience has only been about two trips so far so the jury is still out as to wether I will make a permanent switch.--Mike


----------

